# Che gaffe !!!!!



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2017)

https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/20...ca-su-instagram-si-spera-per-sbaglio/3786823/
a pequeno e' capitato questo e voi quale peggior gaffe vi e' capitata ? fatta o ricevuta


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/20...ca-su-instagram-si-spera-per-sbaglio/3786823/
> a pequeno e' capitato questo e voi quale peggior gaffe vi e' capitata ? fatta o ricevuta


Ma questa non è una gaffe. Si trastulla in video,auto prodotto, insulta la ex. Non era proprio nel pieno possesso delle sue facolta mentali.
Era voluto non casuale.
:idea:


----------



## ologramma (11 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma questa non è una gaffe. Si trastulla in video,auto prodotto, insulta la ex. Non era proprio nel pieno possesso delle sue facolta mentali.
> Era voluto non casuale.
> :idea:


ce manca solo che uno si riprende mentre lo fa per sbaglio , se si vuole la novità basterebbe farlo davanti allo specchio:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/20...ca-su-instagram-si-spera-per-sbaglio/3786823/
> a pequeno e' capitato questo e voi quale peggior gaffe vi e' capitata ? fatta o ricevuta


[video=youtube;CHDNmzEYR2Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHDNmzEYR2Y[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma questa non è una gaffe. Si trastulla in video,auto prodotto, insulta la ex. Non era proprio nel pieno possesso delle sue facolta mentali.
> Era voluto non casuale.
> :idea:


voluto si ma mica da inviare a tutti solo a lei 
invece si e' sbagliato in questo 
e' come quando invii una mail a tutti per errore :carneval:
dopo poco lo ha tolto ma ormai era gia' stato rubato


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2017)

Io sono famosa per le mie gaffe causate da una modalità gentile di rivolgermi a estranei. Come quella volta che in un ascensore in un grande magazzino chiesi: " Ci arriva a premere il pulsante?"

:facepalm:
La signora era nana.
:unhappy:


----------

